# Chix Launch 12/31/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Had the gang harass me at my front door during work hours, however, I had an accommodating attitude, and off they go into the Chix chop. 

This is going to be short and SWEET!! 

As far as the schoolies go..we got into a to TON!!!. 

Between Tug, Surfva, BassAssassin, JimmyJimmy, Harry Buggs & ScubaSteve, the schoolies didn't have a chance w/ a red jig head w/ a white Gulp swimming minnow. The boil was thick. XS of 50 or so between the crew...A sample of the the little stinker's....










This is just one of a cornucopia of fish. Many, many just like that.....

Too lazy to take pix of all those side eyes. 

Beach extraction was a challenge in the fact that we lost JimmyJimmy, & ScubaSteve & Buggs. 

Are you guys still alive??? Buggs: ScubaSteve...are you still with us?? They were lost in the CBBT.... 

Never saw them them land. 

I bought a Marine 2 way radio and I hope that we all could get one to keep in touch with each other out there. The "YELLING" thing just doesn't work. 

We got the boats out...










I went to party harty at the local tail hole...

It was good...:beer:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

A Blast as anyways Sir-Stink-Alot. Be seeing ya when I arrive back. Sideeye sortie this weekend


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*All's well...*

I got out later than you guys, so I stayed out later. All I heard was a voice in the gloom crying, "buggs, we're outta here. Gotta go to a party, Happy New Year!", and like a Pack o' Pirates, everyone disappeared into the mists. 

ScubaSteve stayed out, too. Stripers kept splashing, and we kept catching. About a half hour after ye left, jimmyjimmy paddled thru, wondering how ye all slipped by him. 

Since we were almost at the SBC, ScubaSteve and I decided to fish our way in. We stopped every couple sets of pilings and caught fish all the way in. 

For a while, I paddled just inside of the dark side of the light line. There was at least one striper per foot with his nose right on the line. The yak didn't spook 'em at all and I could touch 'em with the paddle. If I left the light line and moved between the bridges, there were clusters of bass, and I could see a couple dozen fish pop up around the yak in a spot the size of a compact car. Cool.

So, the last trip of the year ended well, as ScubaSteve and I made an uneventful surf landing. We quickly scouted the beach and knew Skunk and company had landed safely, since no beer cans or tackle was washing up downcurrent . 

It was great seeing the quantity and density of all those bass out there, especially when remembering the lean years back in the 70s and 80s. Big thanks to all those who worked so hard to help 'em out! :beer: Looks to be a Great New Year coming up! Here's wishing one on all o' ye!:beer::beer::beer:

Oh yeah, I remembered to keep one this time, for New Year's breakfast, and good it was. I forgot to take his picture, though .

~buggs

A Pirate of Lynnhaven (google it )


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work guys I saw a few yakers near the south end of the bridge as I was coming home yesterday afternoon (about 1700) from the land of the giants on the other side of the bridge with a 40"er in the back of the truck. As usual I forgot my camera at home but fortunately Rick C was there to get this....


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ships*



jay b said:


> Pretty work guys I saw a few yakers near the south end of the bridge as I was coming home yesterday afternoon (about 1700) from the land of the giants on the other side of the bridge with a 40"er in the back of the truck. As usual I forgot my camera at home but fortunately Rick C was there to get this....


Hey, 
Nice fish TugCapn....errr Jay b....(you kinda must be kin...) 

An eel...on a float in the conservatory...done in by Col. Mustard I presume.....

Skunk


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> the schoolies didn't have a chance w/ a red jig head w/ a white Gulp swimming minnow.


Dang, i could see that gettin expensive quick on those fish. When they're automatic like that, try a strike king 3x paddle tail (made out of some indestructible plastic material) and super glue it to your jig head so it wont pull down. Wont have to re-rig the rest of the night.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Shippy Fishy*

Jay b's fish in large size. 










Nice fish!!!

BTW, how much to charter one of those concrete ships for a cruise??


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks like a blast as usual. 

Nice fish jay b!


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> Dang, i could see that gettin expensive quick on those fish. When they're automatic like that, try a strike king 3x paddle tail (made out of some indestructible plastic material) and super glue it to your jig head so it wont pull down. Wont have to re-rig the rest of the night.


Good tip, Ryan, thanks. Funny part of last night though, was that they weren't automatic. They were nasty little tail-nippers. About the only hard strikes I got was a couple of times when I was taking pics with about 2' of line (or less) hanging out and one of 'em would rocket up from the depths and try to drag my rig over the side. I seemed to do best with a s-l-o-w downtide retreive and drop the tip to 'em and then tighten up. Still, I bet I was only hooking one out of three or four hits. I think they held on to the gulp a bit better than plain plastic. I ended up with about twenty to thirty fish, I think, with most of 'em coming in on the gulp. I got several on a plastic paddletail and one on a fly. A fun night, but you needed to pay attention.

~buggs

A Pirate of Lynnhaven (google it )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work*

Sounds like ya had a great time.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*schoolies*

I've found the best method for the feisty shoolies is : Cast, lest grub sink for about 5 seconds, retrieve about 5 cranks, let grub sink for 2 seconds, repeat as necessary.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Skunk Method Refined*

I have found the best method for the dillies is: Cast, proceed to bring fish to the yak


----------

